
Trapped Under the Salary Cap - David_Reed
https://www.federaltimes.com/your-career/the-bureaucrat/2020/01/23/dear-bureaucrat-were-trapped-under-the-salary-cap/
======
p1esk
So what kind of salaries are we talking about here?

~~~
downrightmike
Gov employees who have been there a long time or just at the max pay grade.

~~~
David_Reed
Right, max pay grade for ordinary civil servants. But "senior executives" and
some political appointees get more.

~~~
p1esk
_max pay grade for ordinary civil servants_

Which is?

~~~
David_Reed
GS-15 Dollar amount varies by locality. In DC it's $170,800

